# How to get a girl in 2 weeks Dating and fitness



## feelsoulgood (Jun 28, 2015)

Assuming that you?re a normal looking guy, which only means that you are not sloppy when it comes to your looks, then this would be a great goal to set for yourself. You would also need to have reached a point to where you are not typical awkward socially around women (or men for that matter) and that you can hold an engaging conversation. Understand that we are all social awkward from time to time, but I am also assuming that you already know this, and are able to laugh it off as it is a unique aspect of being yourself. You should already have the confidence that would entitle you to having a girl within two weeks or reading any further would be a waste of your time. All you need is to do is focus on these two different skill sets listed below.

  Positioning 
            Positioning is the act of putting yourself in situations that will allow for particular results. In this case, we are trying to position ourselves in a way that naturally allows us to meet women throughout our day. Examples of this would be taking a job that involves you being mostly surrounded by women. Another example of this would be to take a monthly membership, at you local gym to where you are pretty much forced to interact with the opposite sex. The same goes for creating an online presents for yourself; this will have girls checking you out while you sleep. Don?t be ashamed at taking a shot at online dating, there are plenty of beautiful women that are doing the same; you just need to be brought up to speed. Perhaps the most powerful way of positioning your self would be to build a divers social circle around yourself. You social circle can literately act as a drag net that brings women into your web of seduction. This type of positioning offers you the ability to create a connection with a girl, in ways that a cold approach does not typically provide. These are the most common ways guys meet women and how relationships are typically formed. It all happens very naturally as two people are in close contact with each others lives. If your daily life does not evolve you being around women, then the very bulk of your game is severally lacking. Ill leave it up to you to position yourself in a way that fit your life style.  

  The cold approach
            Is that act approaching someone without having any prior knowledge of that individual. This way of meeting women is what most guys that are just getting into pick up, put most of there time and efforts into. Most guys will base there entire skill set on how successful they are at this approach. While it is a powerful way to meet and Attract women into your life, this should not be the only way that you to seek success. Like everything it has its positives and negatives. It should be used only as a tool within your rapture of seduction. In order for this approach to work in your favor, you must go out as much as possible! Gaining real life reference experience is the rocket fuel to this type of approach. You need to understand how to go from just meeting a girl on the street, to getting her number and setting up a date. I have already provided a road map (why you will  never have a chance with her) that will help stack the odds in your favor and bring cold approaching closer to becoming an asset within you skills of seduction. Send me a direct message to my inbox to where I will send you the complete overview of how the cold approach works. So to put this all together, it is essential that you go out everyday for the duration of your two week journey. Approach at least 3 women a day so that you can capitalize on playing the numbers game. Track every approach and find out where your interactions goes flat, then aim to correct them using the blog post as a wing man. At this rate, the chances of you having a girl / date in two weeks have increase massively.

  Combined these two styles of game, and as a result you should have women coming at you from many different angles. In short, it becomes a lifestyle that you live, verses being something that you do when ever your feeling lonely. If you have any questions regarding the topic of how to improve you dating life or you may just want to get to know me on a deeper level, please be sure to send a message directly to my inbox and I will be glad to help out as much as I can. Leave a comment if you enjoyed this post!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 28, 2015)

Is this real life?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

